# Eidgenössisch?



## jorge_val_ribera

Grüezi, Leute!

Ja, "Grüezi": in dieser Frage geht's halt um einen schweizerischen Begriff, nämlich "eidgenössisch". Ich hab ihn in diesem Text gefunden, es geht um Albert Einstein:

_Nun brachte ein Züricher Freund des Vaters in Erfahrung, dass in Sonderfällen an der dortigen *Eidgenössischen*_ _Technischen Hochschule ein Studium auch ohne Abitur aufgenommen werden konnte._

In meinem Deutsch-Spanisch Wörterbuch steht, dass "eidgenössisch" ein Synonym für "schweizerisch" ist, aber dass es auch "confederado" bedeutet (auf Englisch "confederate") und nebenan steht _"(im Gegensatz zu kantonal)"._

Ich verstehe dies nicht, könntet ihr es mir bitte erklären? Es ist mir wichtig, da ich diesen Text gut verstehen muss, weil ich mit ihm mein mündliches Thema fürs Sprachdiplom vorbereiten muss. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus! Macht's gut, ade!


----------



## MrMagoo

Grüezi Jorge,

"eidgenössisch" bezieht sich hier auf die Schweiz, ein Synonym für "schweizerisch".
Die "Eidgenössische Technische Hochschule" ist also die "Schweizer Technische Hochschule".


Servus (ne... des is woas de Boaiern soagn... na, sei's drum  )
Bis später
-MrMagoo


----------



## Andræs

Ach so, ich dachte, dass _Servus_ eine österreichischer Begriff war...


----------



## Jana337

Hallo Jorge,  

dies hat historische Gründe. Mehr hier nachzulesen.

Jana


----------



## elroy

Andræs said:
			
		

> Ach so, ich dachte, dass _Servus_ eine österreichischer Begriff war...


 
Das ist es auch.  Das österreichische "Servus" entspricht irgendwie dem schweizeren "Grüezi."

Allerdings kann es gut sein, dass "Servus" auch in Bayern verwendet wird.  Ich kann das nicht bestätigen, da ich ja in Baden-Württemberg gewohnt habe.


----------



## Jana337

Andræs said:
			
		

> Ach so, ich dachte, dass _Servus_ eine ein (der Begriff) österreichischer Begriff war ist (war klingt mir nicht gut, vielleicht könnten sich die Muttersprachler dazu äußern ...


 
Tschüss,

Jana


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

elroy said:
			
		

> Das ist es auch. Das österreichische "Servus" entspricht irgendwie dem schweizeren "Grüezi."
> 
> Allerdings kann es gut sein, dass "Servus" auch in Bayern verwendet wird. Ich kann das nicht bestätigen, da ich ja in Baden-Württemberg gewohnt habe.


 
Ich hab während meines Aufenthaltes in Deutschland "Servus!" ab und zu gehört. Ich bin im Südwesten von Baden-Württemberg geblieben. 

Es war sehr lustig, als ich das von einem Klassenkameraden zum ersten Mal gehört habe. Es war so was wie:

_- Hallo!_
_- Servus!_
_- Was?_
_- Servus!_
_- Wie?_
_- Ser-vus!!_
_- O...K..._

Übrigens, vielen Dank für die Hilfe mit dem Wort "eidgenössisch"!


----------



## elroy

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Ich hab während meines Aufenthaltes in Deutschland "Servus!" ab und zu gehört. Ich bin im Südwesten von Baden-Württemberg geblieben.
> 
> Es war sehr lustig, als ich das von einem Klassenkameraden zum ersten Mal gehört habe. Es war so was wie:
> 
> _- Hallo!_
> _- Servus!_
> _- Was?_
> _- Servus!_
> _- Wie?_
> _- Ser-vus!!_
> _- O...K..._
> 
> Übrigens, vielen Dank für die Hilfe mit dem Wort "eidgenössisch"!


 
Gott sei Dank, habe ich von Anfang an sowohl "Servus" als auch "Grüezi" durch mein Deutschprogramm gelernt. Ich habe sogar ein Erinnerungshemd mit allen möglichen Begrüßungsformen im Deutschen.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

elroy said:
			
		

> Gott sei Dank, habe ich von Anfang an sowohl "Servus" als auch "Grüezi" durch mein Deutschprogramm gelernt. Ich habe sogar ein Erinnerungshemd mit allen möglichen Begrüßungsformen im Deutschen.


 
Echt? Cool! Wie viele sind drauf?

Ich kenne:

Hallo!
Servus!
Grüezi!
Grüß Gott!
Grüß dich!
Guten Morgen!/Morgen! (Guten Tag!/Tag!, usw.)
Moin moin!


Übrigens, ich finde es krass, dass du diese Begrüßungsformen in deinem Deutschprogramm gelernt hast! Ich kannte nur die ganz "standard" (Hallo und Guten xxxxx).


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Tschüss,
> 
> Jana


 
Could it be possible that this would be correct?

"Ach so, ich dachte, dass Servus ein österreichischer Begriff wäre…"

I'm also waiting for our "natives" to give an opinion. I'm pretty sure that past tense (war) is wrong, but I'm not sure if we are in a subjunctive situation or not.

Regardless, I wanted to ask if perhaps "*Eidgenössischen*" really means "Federal" or "National", which in Switzerland would MEAN "Swiss".

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hallo Jorge,
> 
> dies hat historische Gründe. Mehr hier nachzulesen.
> 
> Jana



Hier eine Seite davor, worauf sich Eidgenossenschaft alles beziehen kann.


----------



## Whodunit

Andræs said:
			
		

> Ach so, ich dachte, dass _Servus_ eine österreichischer Begriff war...



... sei
... wäre
... ist

All of them are correct, but "sei" and "wäre" are the best alternatives. "War" would be incorrect, because that would indicate a former action/condition etc.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Das ist es auch.  Das österreichische "Servus" entspricht irgendwie dem schweizer*isch*en "Grüezi."
> 
> Allerdings kann es gut sein, dass "Servus" auch in Bayern verwendet wird.  Ich kann das nicht bestätigen, da ich ja in Baden-Württemberg gewohnt habe.



Ja, es wird in allen Teilen Österreichs und im größten Teil Bayerns verstanden und benutzt. Selbst hier bei mir (Südwestbrandenburg) benutzen wir "Servus" sehr häufig (oft auch aus Spaß).   

Frage an Jens: Wieso kommt es von dem Lateinischen Servus (Sklave/slave)?    Man unterwirft seinen Gegenüber doch nicht.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Frage an Jens: Wieso kommt es von dem Lateinischen Servus (Sklave/slave)?  Man unterwirft seinen Gegenüber doch nicht.


 
Oha, das kann ich auf Anhieb auch nicht beantworten - aber eine interessante Frage.
Ich will mal sehen, ob ich dazu etwas in meinem etymologischen Wörterbuch finde und laß es Dich dann wissen.


----------



## Whodunit

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> In meinem Deutsch-Spanisch Wörterbuch steht, dass "eidgenössisch" ein Synonym für "schweizerisch" ist, aber dass es auch "confederado" bedeutet (auf Englisch "confederate") und nebenan steht _"(im Gegensatz zu kantonal)"._



Guete aabig, Jorge.

Wiedr zrogg a dütsch:
Den Gegensatz "kantonal" verstehe ich nicht. Ein Kanton in der Schweiz ist doch wie ein Bundesland in Deutschland, also wie kann dann eine Eidgenossenschaft das Gegenteil dazu sein?


----------



## elroy

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Echt? Cool! Wie viele sind drauf?
> 
> Ich kenne:
> 
> Hallo!
> Servus!
> Grüezi!
> Grüß Gott!
> Grüß dich!
> Guten Morgen!/Morgen! (Guten Tag!/Tag!, usw.)
> Moin moin!
> 
> 
> Übrigens, ich finde es krass, dass du diese Begrüßungsformen in deinem Deutschprogramm gelernt hast! Ich kannte nur die ganz "standard" (Hallo und Guten xxxxx).


 
Außer den schon von dir genannten Formen stehen auch folgende:

Sali!
Hoi!
Tach!

Ich finde dies ein wunderschönes Beispiel der Verschiedenheiten der deutschen Sprache.


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Could it be possible that this would be correct?
> 
> "Ach so, ich dachte, dass Servus ein österreichischer Begriff wäre…"
> 
> I'm also waiting for our "natives" to give an opinion. I'm pretty sure that past tense (war) is wrong, but I'm not sure if we are in a subjunctive situation or not.
> 
> Regardless, I wanted to ask if perhaps "*Eidgenössischen*" really means "Federal" or "National", which in Switzerland would MEAN "Swiss".
> 
> Gaer


 
Ich denke auch, dass "war" falsch ist, wobei das Äquivalent im Englischen vollkommen richtig wäre. (I thought it *was* a term.)  Darüber hinaus würde sich das Präsens im Englischen komsich anhören, wenn auch logischerweise richtig.  Könnte es sein, dass Piloya den Satz direkt aus dem Englischen übersetzt hat?


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> Regardless, I wanted to ask if perhaps "*Eidgenössischen*" really means "Federal" or "National", which in Switzerland would MEAN "Swiss".



  Eidgenossenschaft bedeutet im Allgemeinen nicht Federation oder so was. Es ist ein schweizerischer Begriff, der seine historischen Wurzeln hat und den man ohne Weiteres nicht anderswo übertragen darf. 

         Eid – oath
Genossenschaft – a group of people united by a common goal
Eidgenossenschaft – a group of people who swore an oath of allegiance
In diesem Sinne bedeutet „eidgenössisch” wirklich „schweizerisch“.


Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Eidgenossenschaft bedeutet im Allgemeinen nicht F*ö*deration oder so was. Es ist ein schweizerischer Begriff, der seine historischen Wurzeln hat und den man ohne Weiteres nicht anderswo übertragen darf.
> 
> Eid – oath
> Genossenschaft – a group of people united by a common goal
> Eidgenossenschaft – a group of people who swore an oath of allegiance
> In diesem Sinne bedeutet „eidgenössisch” wirklich „schweizerisch“.
> 
> 
> Jana



federation is Föderation in German. Just think of the Russian Federation which is the Russische Föderation in German. Another (actually rare) translation would be "Konföderation" for "confederation".


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Guete aabig, Jorge.
> 
> Wiedr zrogg a dütsch:


 
Was für ein Dialekt ist das? Ich _nehme an, _das heißt "Guten Abend, Jorge. Wieder zurück aufs Deutsche (ins Deutsche, zum Deutschen???  ).

Wisst ihr, ich finde diese deutschen Dialekten so interessant!

Übrigens, wo ich lebte sagte man manchmal:

Sali, wie goht's?

Und manchmal sprachen sie's "soli" aus. (Ich dachte, man schrieb es so: "Sully". Haha, voll das Englische, oder?).


----------



## Whodunit

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Was für ein Dialekt ist das? Ich _nehme an, _das heißt "Guten Abend, Jorge. Wieder zurück aufs Deutsche (ins Deutsche, zum  Deutschen???  ).



Es sollte Schweizerisch sein, aber Schweizer könnten das natürlich viel besser.   



> Wisst ihr, ich finde diese deutschen Dialekten so interessant!



Ich auch. Ich finde genauso Englische sehr schön, denn davon gibt es soooo viele Varianten.



> Übrigens, wo ich lebte sagte man manchmal:
> 
> Sali, wie goht's?
> 
> Und manchmal sprachen sie's "soli" aus. (Ich dachte, man schrieb es so: "Sully". Haha, voll das Englische, oder?).



Hm, das klingt südlich, aber dafür habe ich zu wenig Text. Ich persönlich habe noch nie "Sali" o.Ä. gehört.


----------



## sohc4

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Frage an Jens: Wieso kommt es von dem Lateinischen Servus (Sklave/slave)?    Man unterwirft seinen Gegenüber doch nicht.


Jens, entschuldige, wenn ich mich da einmische : In meinem Lateinunterricht (lang ist's her...) hiess es, dass das (süd)deutsche "Servus" von "servus sum" kommt, und das heisst tatsächlich "Ich bin dein Diener".

Naja, man sollte es heutzutage vielleicht nicht mehr ganz wörtlich nehmen, aber es hat tatsächlich mit Unterwerfung zu tun.

Axl


----------



## sohc4

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Übrigens, wo ich lebte sagte man manchmal:
> 
> Sali, wie goht's?
> 
> Und manchmal sprachen sie's "soli" aus. (Ich dachte, man schrieb es so: "Sully". Haha, voll das Englische, oder?).


Lass mich raten: Du hast irgendwo in der Nähe der französischen Grenze gelebt?

Aus diesen Gegenden (z.B. Baden, Saarland) kenne ich "Salü" (oder wie immer man es schreiben mag) als Gruss. Soweit ich weiss, kommt es aus dem Französischen.

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Lass mich raten: Du hast irgendwo in der Nähe der französischen Grenze gelebt?
> 
> Aus diesen Gegenden (z.B. Baden, Saarland) kenne ich "Salü" (oder wie immer man es schreiben mag) als Gruss. Soweit ich weiss, kommt es aus dem Französischen.
> 
> Axl



Klar, vom framzösischen "Salut", was auch schon seit ewigen Jahren dort allgemeine Begrüßungsformel, ähnlich unserem "Hallo", ist.


----------



## Whodunit

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Jens, entschuldige, wenn ich mich da einmische : In meinem Lateinunterricht (lang ist's her...) hiess es, dass das (süd)deutsche "Servus" von "servus sum" kommt, und das heisst tatsächlich "Ich bin dein Diener".
> 
> Naja, man sollte es heutzutage vielleicht nicht mehr ganz wörtlich nehmen, aber es hat tatsächlich mit Unterwerfung zu tun.
> 
> Axl



Dann sollte es wohl eher "servus meus sum" heißen. Aber wie du schon gesagt hast, bezieht sich "servus sum" eher auf mich selbst.     Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## gaer

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Lass mich raten: Du hast irgendwo in der Nähe der französischen Grenze gelebt?
> 
> Aus diesen Gegenden (z.B. Baden, Saarland) kenne ich "Salü" (oder wie immer man es schreiben mag) als Gruss. Soweit ich weiss, kommt es aus dem Französischen.
> 
> Axl


Axl, I HAVE to say this. With "Gruss" and "weiss", I think you are typing Swiss German.  <laughing, because it's late and I'm slap-happy>

Or maybe you have decided to duck the whole "ß/ss" issue by switching to the "ss" only Swiss system, which at this point is starting to sound very reasonable to me.  

Gaer


----------



## sohc4

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Dann sollte es wohl eher "servus meus sum" heißen. Aber wie du schon gesagt hast, bezieht sich "servus sum" eher auf mich selbst.    Wieder was gelernt.


Wenn schon, dann "servus teus sum"  - aber die Lateiner waren ja auch gut im Weglassen von Wörtern, so dass man sich den Zusammenhang zusammenreimen musste (mit ein Grund, der dem flüssigen Lesen lateinischer Texte entgegensteht).

Nein, ich bin kein Freund des Latein .

Axl


----------



## sohc4

gaer said:
			
		

> Axl, I HAVE to say this. With "Gruss" and "weiss", I think you are typing Swiss German.  <laughing, because it's late and I'm slap-happy>
> 
> Or maybe you have decided to duck the whole "ß/ss" issue by switching to the "ss" only Swiss system, which at this point is starting to sound very reasonable to me.


Very well observed!  Yes, I almost completely dumpled the "ß" in favor of the Swiss spelling (my personal consequence of the spelling reform ). One of the exceptions is my last name, which I still spell "Grießmann" - but on any email system it's spelled "Griessmann" - there goes my "ß"...

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Wenn schon, dann "servus teus sum"  - aber die Lateiner waren ja auch gut im Weglassen von Wörtern, so dass man sich den Zusammenhang zusammenreimen musste (mit ein Grund, der dem flüssigen Lesen lateinischer Texte entgegensteht).
> 
> Nein, ich bin kein Freund des Latein .
> 
> Axl



Ups. Na klar, "teus"! Wenn das mein Lateinlehrer sehen würde.


----------



## MrMagoo

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Jens, entschuldige, wenn ich mich da einmische : In meinem Lateinunterricht (lang ist's her...) hiess es, dass das (süd)deutsche "Servus" von "servus sum" kommt, und das heisst tatsächlich "Ich bin dein Diener".
> 
> Naja, man sollte es heutzutage vielleicht nicht mehr ganz wörtlich nehmen, aber es hat tatsächlich mit Unterwerfung zu tun.
> 
> Axl


 
Wieso einmischen?! Quark! 
Ich bin mir fast sicher, daß "Servus" genau das bedeutet.

Mein etymologisches Wörterbuch hat leider keinen Eintrag zu "servus", vielleicht ist es _zu_ lateinisch *hehe*

Süddeutschland, und gerade Bayern sind ja auch viel stärker von der katholischen Kirche geprägt, als der übrige Teil Deutschlands - daher sicher auch der weitaus häufigere Gebrauch von "servus". 
Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß selbst "salve" und "ave" weitaus häufiger im Süden gebraucht werden.
Hier sind das - _wenn_ sie benutzt werden, eher scherzhafte Begrüßungsfloskeln.


----------



## sohc4

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Süddeutschland, und gerade Bayern sind ja auch viel stärker von der katholischen Kirche geprägt, als der übrige Teil Deutschlands - daher sicher auch der weitaus häufigere Gebrauch von "servus".
> Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß selbst "salve" und "ave" weitaus häufiger im Süden gebraucht werden.
> Hier sind das - _wenn_ sie benutzt werden, eher scherzhafte Begrüßungsfloskeln.


Das sind sie auch hier, wenn sie denn mal gebraucht werden.

Was aber als "gutes Bayrisch" gilt und wieder den Bezug zur katholischen Kirche herstellt (mit der ich im Übrigen nichts  am Hut habe ): Ein bayrische Dankesformel lautet "Vergelt's Gott!". Und die korrekte Antwort darauf ist "Seng's Gott" ("Segne es Gott").

Axl


----------

